# Plus Size Riders and Arabians!



## dnttouchmyramen

They are both lovely horses  I also am new to the plus size riders with a paint horse club hehe:wink: Something about those patches distract everyone from my big bum LOL! Good luck with the both of them!


----------



## Golden Horse

Pretty looking boys, or should that be handsome?

As to weight carrying and Arabs, check this out:

Welcome to Arabian Horses.org - Education


*Arabian Horse History & Heritage*

* Arabians in the U.S. Army? You bet!*

Early in the history of the Arabian horse in America, directors of the Arabian Horse Registry were sure that the best way to promote the Arabian Horse in the United States was to get the Army interested in using and breeding Arabians. They spent a lot of time, money, and energy proving to cavalry majors that Arabians made the best cavalry horses.
In 1919, W.R. Brown, then President of the Arabian Horse Registry, organized the first Cavalry Endurance Ride. The U.S. Remount Service had just been established by the government and there were only 362 registered Arabian horses in the country. It was a prime time to convince the government to breed Arabians. With so few Arabian horses, it was no easy task to find enough to adequately represent the breed in the endurance ride. However, the Arabs made a superior showing taking most of the prizes including first. Mr. Brown won first place on his purebred Arabian mare RAMLA #347. RAMLA carried 200 pounds on the ride
The second Cavalry Endurance Ride was held in 1920. The U.S. Remount Service, representing the Army, became much more involved in the ride this year. The Army wanted to increase the weight carried to 245 pounds and the Arabian owners agreed. The horses traveled sixty miles a day for five days with a minimum time of nine hours each day. The highest average points of any breed entered went to Arabians, although a grade Thoroughbred entered by the Army won first.


----------



## danny67

Well I always heard that Arabs had one less vertibrae in their back and thus could carry more weight. Not sure if that is try. My 14.2 Arab could trail ride just fine with me and my 260 lbs. Just hacking. Not like we were galloping for an hour and jumping fences, but he could go out all day and walk/trot etc.


----------



## Country Woman

I am on the chunky side and ridden Arabians in the past


----------



## MissAllySunshine

So far there has been no issues with me and Shammy. He easily seems to carry me. Ears foreward, and he transitions from a walk trot and canter with ease. Hopefully we only get better. I love my paint horse but i missed how smooth a arabian can be. lol


----------



## Zexious

So glad to hear you found a compatible partner, in the 'model' you wanted ;D <3


----------

